# Nachosita smiles. :)



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I snapped this cute pic today of my feral goatie Nachosita daughter of Mama Nacho smiling up at me today. I just moved her into a new pasture area and she was jumping around like a kid. lol










Ballerine and her two kids.










And just a few of the other goats and sheep from around the farm.

Papaya snack:



















One of my meat sheep:










My little bottle lamb Daisy.










Sheep papaya snack:










Mama Nacho enjoying the morning sun.










I picked some pretty flower from the yard:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Everyone looks great and the flowers are beautiful!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

papaya snack! my goats love them! a natural remedy for barberpole worms. be careful giving it to pregnant girls though...it's apparently abortive.

flowers are beautiful! everyone looks so happy!!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

We can get papaya by the truckload pretty much for free. So I do feed a lot of it. 

I knew about the barberpole worms but had no idea it was abortive. I'll have to rethink about how much I've giving when my girls come back from pregnancy camp.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

"pregnancy camp" hahaha! 

What a lovely herd you have!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

yea....the seeds and skin have something that is abortive, the flesh as well if it's not fully ripe. the flesh is ok to serve to the girls at pregnancy camp if it's fully ripe. west indian slaves ate them as a kind of birth control.... also, seeds are a good substitute for black pepper if you're out.....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Goats.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

nchen7 said:


> yea....the seeds and skin have something that is abortive, the flesh as well if it's not fully ripe. the flesh is ok to serve to the girls at pregnancy camp if it's fully ripe. west indian slaves ate them as a kind of birth control.... also, seeds are a good substitute for black pepper if you're out.....


The seeds are used a lot for that here.

I had no idea about the birth control though! I'll have to be extra careful. Kinda scary.


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

Wow what great shots! Thx for sharing.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

ThreeHavens said:


> "pregnancy camp" hahaha!
> 
> What a lovely herd you have!


Yeah my friend who has given me almost all of these goats has a couple nice bucks with good milking lines. So the girls are at pregnancy camp till they are pregnant.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Wow.. awesome. and loved the flowers too.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Beautiful pics Dayna


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

Congrats on the beauties.


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

Great looking herd and great pics!:clap:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

All your animals look wonderful and so enjoying that beautiful Hawaii sun.

The flowers are beautiful.

Can I say something? As beautiful as the area they are in, I would consider taking those collars off. With all those tree limbs or branches I can just see one getting something stuck and it choking them. I have seen goats get their collars stuck in the weirdest places and ways and they die. I would hate to see that with your beautiful goats.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

sweetgoats said:


> All your animals look wonderful and so enjoying that beautiful Hawaii sun.
> 
> The flowers are beautiful.
> 
> Can I say something? As beautiful as the area they are in, I would consider taking those collars off. With all those tree limbs or branches I can just see one getting something stuck and it choking them. I have seen goats get their collars stuck in the weirdest places and ways and they die. I would hate to see that with your beautiful goats.


I have spent a lot of time taking that into consideration. I agree that the collars can get stuck. I feel that the benefits of having the collars on outweighs the risk of them getting caught.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

That smile pic is great! They look happy, hope the salt air doesn't rust your goats! Haha


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

Cuties!!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

No one is smiling today! 14 inches of rain in the last 24 hours. All the goats look very very sad today. lol


----------



## LonesomeDoveRanch (Sep 20, 2012)

If mama nacho or nachoista have a kid i'd name it Pancho Nachos. Its a mexican type of nacho lol


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

LonesomeDoveRanch said:


> If mama nacho or nachoista have a kid i'd name it Pancho Nachos. Its a mexican type of nacho lol


Pancho is a great name for a boy! Next boy from a Nacho family member, which will probably be my doe Nacho Junior who is at pregnancy camp right now will be named Pancho Nacho!


----------



## LonesomeDoveRanch (Sep 20, 2012)

Dayna said:


> Pancho is a great name for a boy! Next boy from a Nacho family member, which will probably be my doe Nacho Junior who is at pregnancy camp right now will be named Pancho Nacho!


Señorita Nacho and Bueno Nacho (kim possible). Just some extra names. Love the Nacho family names. Can't wait to see the kids! :smile:


----------

